# What Morphs Please



## marc26 (Aug 12, 2012)

I would like to know what morphs these are, Also best way to help identifying morphs for newbies??

Male

















Female


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Male-Hypo.

Female-Reverse striped.


----------



## chizo (Oct 27, 2012)

its a super hypo and a reverse stripe


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

chizo said:


> its a super hypo and a reverse stripe


can't be a super hypo because super hypos have no spots


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

gazz said:


> Male-Hypo.
> 
> Female-Reverse striped.


This.


----------

